
Where the STEM Jobs Are (and Where They Aren’t) - nopinsight
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/11/01/education/edlife/stem-jobs-industry-careers.html
======
DrScump
Posted just 2 hours earlier, 17+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15607399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15607399)

